# How crazy has your year been?



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello!
So Basicoly in the past year at our farm, and neighbouring farms, it has been horrible! To start with, back in september, we had one horse die. Another one almost die, or be put down. And another one die. After that we had a horse be put down, because of a unknown desiese.. Another one put down for a rare desiese (forget what it was called).
After that My barn breaks out with strangles. Hitting 9 horses.
One of which has Basterd Strangles.
(Basterd Strangles which describes the dissemination of infection to unusual sites other than the lymph nodes draining the throat. For example, abdominal or lung lymph nodes may develop abscesses and rupture, sometimes weeks or longer after the infection seems to have resolved. A brain abscess may rupture causing sudden death or a retropharyngeal lymph node abscess may burst in the throat and the pus will be inhaled into the lung.) This horse is Three years old, just trained last summer, and has it in her legs. Basterd Strangles is Highley deadly, for it can appear in one, or more then one area's of the body.

Then a case of deadly colic hit a horse at a neighbouring farm..
It was so bad its spleen and bladder switched spots.. Paralyzing it and cause it to have to be uthinized. (Aka Put down).

So what has been happening at your farm?
Anything crazy? Or is things going fine and dandy?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

So far I've not had problems...no losses unless you count the walnut tree that came down in my pasture this winter, or the 1 dead chick in my chick shipment last month. I've "acquired" two barn cats, both tiny kittens that were dumped in my barn, spent the winter in my house getting healthy and then have gone out to the barn this spring. Had a foal born late, but healthy and without problems 12 days ago. Housewise it's been a mess though! Went a good part of the winter with no furnace (one thing to fixc after another, it kept going out!) thank goodness for the two woodburners in my house. Frost Free Pump froze so had to haul buckets to the barn from my shower! Had a woodchuck invade one of my silos, and had a brief pigeon infestation in my barn (combination of a BB gun and the cats out there took care of them!) but I let the bats stay, as long as they keep roosting in the north eave well away from my hay. Mowing my pasture every other week this spring, trying to keep the cockleburrs from coming back, but haven't mowed my lawn YET *lol* So far so good, out here!


----------

